# téléchargement impossible !!!!



## GDM84 (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjours à tous. 

je viens d'avoir un mac et depuis je n'arrive plus a télécharger quoi que ce soit même une mise a jour.
 A chaque fois que je clic sur telecharger sur un logiciel gratuit un message d'erreur apparait: Safari na pas pu télécharger le fichier «*nom du fichier*» car lespace disque libre est insuffisant. Tentez de supprimer des documents ou de relancer le téléchargement sur un autre disque.

 Alors qu'il me reste 360 GO de libre, j'ai tous essayer j'ai appeler apple, j'ai réinstaller le système lion, j'ai supprimer l'espace libre du disque, alors svp aidez-moi car j'en peux plus.
Si n'importe quelle idée vous vient a la tête dite le car c'est peut-être la solution.

Merci.


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

slt


as tu essayé avec un autre programme? 

tel Chrome ou firefox?


----------



## GDM84 (22 Janvier 2012)

non je vais essayer mais pour voir. 
je te dirais après.
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------

J'ai trouver mon problème de mon téléchargement sans firefox.
 Pour tous ceux qui ont ce problème il faut entre dans dans votre maison la s'affiche plusieurs dossier dont music video image documents téléchargement.... bref 
Vous faite un clic droit sur téléchargements vous clic sur lire les information puis vous aller en bas de la fenêtre et aller dans partage et permission puis vous cliquer/cocher sur lecture et écriture et voila les téléchargement remarche.

Il m'en aura fallut du temps pour trouvé mais j'ai réussi ouff!!!!

Merci tout de même de votre aide.


----------



## maxime.renard (25 Janvier 2012)

Bravo, content que le problème soit résolu. C'est le genre de petites choses difficiles à vivre lorsqu'on vient à peine de passer sur mac 

"Outils de la discussion" > "Signaler ce problème comme résolu"


----------

